# VrT Buildup



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

I pulled my motor to start this build back in the end of october and now the motor is at the machine shop and i am just waiting, so i figured i'd post up some pics and my plans








Kinetics Stage 3 turbo kit
rebuilt motor bored with forged pistons, new bearings, arp hardware, balanced rotating assembly, new chains, and gaskets and all that
competition valve job on the heads
BFI stage 1 motor mounts, crack pipe, 
drive train pelequin diff, clutchnet 6 puck sprung, and a taller 5th gear 
and a BPTD skid plate (anyone know if it will with with the FMIC piping?)
Still deciding on inline fuel pump, oil cooler, wideband, EBC, and a vag com

*The before*








_Modified by schimt at 5:06 PM 12-4-2008_


_Modified by schimt at 5:07 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

*Motor Pull* 
















































*Good pals that helped me out*


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Did some polishing the other night


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Painted the frame rails








Painted the sides with some rubberized paint, doesn't look so great but should be good to keep it from rustin

















And got the trans back with the 5th gear and Diff installed


----------



## volume7654 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

nice


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

nice work!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (littlenr)*

keep it coming.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Getting sick of waiting for the machine shop... but doing some BS stuff until its done


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

looking good, but never drink Coors light while working on a car.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_looking good, but never drink Coors light while working on a car. 


hahah yea that was for my buddies, guinness or boston lager for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by schimt at 3:07 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: VrT Buildup (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_looking good, but never drink Coors light while working on a car. 


What's wrong with Coors.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
What's wrong with Coors.









great for hydrating


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

lookin good tj


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (dw11)*

thanks dude. u should come over and chill, should b out in the garage like every night for a while in a week or 2. your formatic clothing site looks awesome, the gf bought me like a full formatic wardrobe lol


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Finally got my stuff back from the machine shop! only took 3 months when he said it would be 1, just waiting for some plastigage and assembly lube so i can put her back together
















* cleaned bored and honed block, head with fresh valve job, cams and lifters, balanced crank, resurfaced flywheel *








*82mm bore diamond forged pistons and rings*








*reconditioned rods and arp hardware *


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

So nice!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks good, can't wait to see it finished.
You should run an intank walbro. PLX widebands are nice, stay away from the LC-1s, I've heard of many of them failing. As for EBC, I run a Greddy Profec B spec2, it works well, it's simple and cheap.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Looks good, can't wait to see it finished.
You should run an intank walbro. PLX widebands are nice, stay away from the LC-1s, I've heard of many of them failing. As for EBC, I run a Greddy Profec B spec2, it works well, it's simple and cheap.

i will probally do a inline walbro after i break the motor in and turn up the boost, i already have a AEM wideband, yea i havnt looked into ebc's yet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

Hopefully you have all the rod caps marked..


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_Hopefully you have all the rod caps marked..









yep, all rods and caps are number stamped


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
yep, all rods and caps are number stamped









I usually put the caps back on them so they don't get banged on the inside. And never throw them in a box like that banging around. But I am sure you have that covered.
Just don't want you end up like a guy in the other post spending thousdands of dollars and countless hours on his build and the engine maybe ran few minutes before he spun the baring. And blaming everyone but himself.


----------



## volume7654 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
... i break the motor in and turn up the boost,!









Whats your plan for breakin it in ?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
I usually put the caps back on them so they don't get banged on the inside. And never throw them in a box like that banging around. But I am sure you have that covered.
Just don't want you end up like a guy in the other post spending thousdands of dollars and countless hours on his build and the engine maybe ran few minutes before he spun the baring. And blaming everyone but himself.


ahh yea, i'm not really moving them around, i mean other then the drive from the machine shop to my house...5 minutes i am being gentle with the box, i was suprised that the machine shop didn't put them back on too, i guess i will throw them on tonight just to be safe! thankyou for the tip









_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
Whats your plan for breakin it in ? 

I don't know like 1000 miles takin it easy to break in the rings and the clutch, might be a little over kill but i'm in no rush


_Modified by schimt at 12:50 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_









Best I've ever seen those wheels look on a car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Edsquickvr6)*

Where did you get the lighting kit for your dash?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

1k mile is'nt an over kill, I really did'nt romp on my freshly built motor till almost 2k miles. Better safe than sorry


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Best I've ever seen those wheels look on a car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man







yea i like those wheels

_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Where did you get the lighting kit for your dash?

They are just LEDs i orders from 42 draft and i drilled holes and wired them up and painted the needles orange, i think 7 white across the top and a blue one behind each screen











_Modified by schimt at 7:57 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

while i'm waiting for the plastigage and assembly lub to come, i painted the lower intake mani, turbo manifold, the hot side of the turbo, the block and the trans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










































_Modified by schimt at 7:57 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

build looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im in linden, doing my vrt build this weekend


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_build looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im in linden, doing my vrt build this weekend 

thanks and nice dude, i would like to stop by and check it out if you dont mind!


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_build looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im in linden, doing my vrt build this weekend 

Psh just like you did that airride


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (dw11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dw11* »_
Psh just like you did that airride









haha you got me there, but the airride money funded about a 1/8th of this build








got tired of going slow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Got the block on the stand, cleaned it, checked all the clearances then lubed the bearings and torqued down the crank. Also got the pistons on the rods, I was going to put the rings on and throw the first few pistons in but it was gettin late and i'm not sure on what my ring gap should be...


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

the rings seat by grinding against the hone until the hone is smoothed slightly. more cylinder pressure forces the rings against the cylinder wall aiding in seating the rings. so don't baby it


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Stroked1.8t)*

haha i also have to break in the clutch, i'm really in no rush


_Modified by schimt at 8:18 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

break in bearings, haha, yeah, ok. a clutch break in period is a joke, ride the clutch a little more for the first 100 or so and your good.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Stroked1.8t)*

lookin' gnarley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Murdoch)*

yea def no break in required juss warm it up drive like 30 miles change the oil then go out and do a couple 3rd gear pulls its either gunan break or work its not rocket science http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (lil8v)*

after all this waiting for the block to be machined, i go to put the pistons and rods in the other night, and i checked ring gap and the gap is way to big, so i have to send out for another set, i swear that guy is retarted, the gap on the 2nd ring was like 35 thousands and it is suppose to be 11! wtf
hahah my dad got a big block for the chevelle and next time i'm at the machine shop i'm going to ask him if he knows any GOOD machine shops where we can get it bored honed and decked lolol, he's not a bad machinist just slow as dick, the rings aren't really his fault, just sucks, i though i would have the car back together by the begining of feb


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

to correctly bore and hone a vr6 engine u need the plate not many machine shops have one for a vr6 it is very expensive ur best bet is to call up bill at spturbo next time


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

how do the pistons fit with no rings? 
hope he didn't overbore it, or hone in too much clearance.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_how do the pistons fit with no rings? 
hope he didn't overbore it, or hone in too much clearance.

There is 5 thousands clearance without the rings, which is what i want and gives me confidence in the bore size, also mic-ed it using telescoping gauges. 
I know you are suppose to use a torque plate because the force from the head bolts distort the block and you want to cut it with that distortion accounted for, but he did at least torque the studs in with spacers which isnt as good but not to bad, and i should have gone to schimmel with out a doubt








i only wanted to go to this local place for the valve job and for him to hone it so i could put new rings in it but it was out of round for sure and he convinced me to let him do it, never figured it would take him so long, he knew his stuff about the motor, hopefully it was just the wrong rings that the piston company packaged and everything else will go smooth... fingers crossed


_Modified by schimt at 10:39 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

hahah so i told my machinist that the rings that came with the pistons he ordered have to large of a ring gap, this was 2 weeks ago, and he was like are you sure you squared it correctly, yes blah blah blah, do u want me to bring the block down so you can look at it? no no i'm to busy i believe you and will have them send another set. So i call him up yesterday...whats going on with the rings? o they havn't come in yet let me call them, 2 hours later he calls back and asks me to bring the block down so he can look at it, WTF, ok i haul it out of the basement and into my truck, he comes out and slides a ring in and is like yep that gap is way to big, no sh*t sherlock, so he said he will email them and it should be over nighted, this is retarted, FML


_Modified by schimt at 9:20 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t..._ShoQ


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

It happens man, I used a local shop almost 3 years ago for mine, cylinders were cut straight, honed nicely, and I didn't use a torque plate. almost 20k miles and lots of HP later its still running strong


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t..._ShoQ

wow, i never thought about it like that and it makes perfect sense
thank you


_Modified by schimt at 9:59 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_It happens man, I used a local shop almost 3 years ago for mine, cylinders were cut straight, honed nicely, and I didn't use a torque plate. almost 20k miles and lots of HP later its still running strong

yea i know, no biggy just lame that he said it would be back and assembled by mid december and no its the middle of march, but i'm glad i am putting it together anyways. 
Glad to hear you haven't had any problems with out the torque plate


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Got the ok from the ring company about the end gaps, and put the pistons and rods in last night, bearing clearances were great and everything went smooth







also threw the intermidiate shaft in Tonight hopefully i can put the oil pump apart and check clearnaces and get that on with the pan as well as the water pump then the lower timing chain and guides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Hopefully youll put that greddy catch can to good use haha. Good progress your making


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

let me know if you ever need help. ill be the first one over there with a case and a helping hand.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (dw11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rmeitz167* »_Hopefully youll put that greddy catch can to good use haha. Good progress your making

thanks man, yea if i can find a place for it! its a lot bigger than i expected lol

_Quote, originally posted by *dw11* »_let me know if you ever need help. ill be the first one over there with a case and a helping hand.

your more then welcome to come help out anytime! and i'll bring the case as a thanks to anyone helpin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should just get my buddies keggerator over and keep it in the garage lol
you close to rahway?


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
thanks man, yea if i can find a place for it! its a lot bigger than i expected lol



PRevious owner of my car had it about where the horn would go on the drivers side... but then again i dont have inner fenders either


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Rmeitz167)*

Got a bunch of stuff done tonight!
Head is on and cams and lifters, did upper and lower timing chains, all the side covers, the oil pump for the second time and the oil pan and the valve cover


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

vortex tested, vortexpert approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (Vortexpert)*

Thru the plugs in this morning, oil filter housing and accessory bracket, plannin on pretty much finishing up the rest of the motor tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

I never realized that the kit only comes with the intake mani gasket between the upper and lower but not the one between the lower intake and the head, so i ordered one from GAP and should be in tuesday with the oil cooler kit too. 
alternator, ac compressor, and power steering pump








tensioner and engine mount








oil feed line for the turbo








thermostat housing and crack pipe








turbo manifold








threw the turbo on for kicks








for some reason the bolts that came with the kit are to big and dont tighten the wastegate down, any one else have the same problem







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Got some stuff done after work today
put the oil feed line on the the turbo and clocked it
















new oil cooler on the block








got some stainless braided line for the oil return line








got the lower intake mani on and injectors and secondary air pump 








also decided to go without AC to get some extra room for the oil cooler and FMIC










_Modified by schimt at 10:51 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

I specifically remember people saying that the injectors were difficult to get in, i put some petroleum jelly on them and the slid in easily, are they not fully seated?
thanks


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

so close, can't wait. Deciding on the SAI pump...? does it help with passing emissions?
Put the fuel rail in, wiring harness, finished poilishing the upper intake manifold, throttle body, heat shield on the exaust manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice build up TJ, let me know if i can help you get a blanket on that turbo!


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice build up TJ, let me know if i can help you get a blanket on that turbo!

haha very funny, i better have a black one on my door step very soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
haha very funny, i better have a black one on my door step very soon!








it's on its way!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dont forget to plug in the the coolant something.








I see you used the Mk4 upper tensioner and guide. I had never heard one way or the other whether those worked on Mk3s but I just installed that setup in my car this weekend and I found that it worked perfectly, and between the two parts they were over $50 cheaper than the Mk3 ones.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_dont forget to plug in the the coolant something.








I see you used the Mk4 upper tensioner and guide. I had never heard one way or the other whether those worked on Mk3s but I just installed that setup in my car this weekend and I found that it worked perfectly, and between the two parts they were over $50 cheaper than the Mk3 ones. 

haha yea you like that? i have "supercharger" written on the SAI pump lol
o yea, I didn't know they were mk4 guides, but I’m glad they are not the same because i found plastic pieces and rivets from the upper chain tensioner in the oil pump of both motors i pulled apart, this one doesn’t have rivets and is one solid piece so it shouldn't chip off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mut100 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (schimt)*

damnnn, your setup is looking nice as hell, cant wait till i see it running, gonna be sick


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

Getting the bung welded in today for the wideband, planning on having the motor ready to drop in for friday, mayby even throw it in tonight if i have the time. tonight i need to put the flywheel, clutch and transmission on, finish cleanin in the bay a little and pull the AC lines since i decided to go without the AC and she should be ready to go! Hoping to have the car running by saturday morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
haha yea you like that? i have "supercharger" written on the SAI pump lol
o yea, I didn't know they were mk4 guides, but I’m glad they are not the same because i found plastic pieces and rivets from the upper chain tensioner in the oil pump of both motors i pulled apart, this one doesn’t have rivets and is one solid piece so it shouldn't chip off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The only Mk4 parts I used are the upper tensioner and the upper tensioner guide (it's whitish in color in your pics). I put a new motor in my wife's mk3 and the upper guide was missing the rivets and the wear surface was worn through. I figured the mk4 piece looked far more beefy and the lack of rivets is a big plus. Oddly, I didnt find any debris in the pan of the oil pump screen though.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Pretty sure thats all post 96 stuff. They changed it over to a soild plastic rail.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Got some work done, i was gettin my hopes up for getting the motor in tonight but i can't find the gasket for the turbo to downpipe... other then that, got the flywheel clutch and trans on.Wrapped the down pipe, ran the wire for wideband, cleaned up under the hood a little, and got the rusted bolts out of the cat


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Pretty sure thats all post 96 stuff. They changed it over to a soild plastic rail.

could be. Either way they definitely work on early double row setups too.


----------



## mut100 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: VrT Buildup (schimt)*

nice nice, a wanna stop by sometime this weekend and check it out.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: VrT Buildup (mut100)*

nice dude, more then welcome to stop over, i'm going to try and drop the motor in today for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

build looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me know when its cool to swing by ill bring the car


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

the motor is in finalllly still have a bunch to do though


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

looks good- I would have got rid of the Sai and kept the A/c but thats me. Nothing like boosten past Z06's with windows up and A/c on High


----------



## vr2000 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow that is a nice build thread....looks good man....im hoping to boost my vr in the near future


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (vr2000)*

got a few things done today, shift linkage, power steering, mocked up the intercooler piping, oil cooler, cut the rebar and mounted the intercooler, and a bunch of little stuff. 
























my SRC="http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/schimt/IMG_2737.jpg" BORDER="0">


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

wohooo, got the core in there....you know heather was having fun...and if not now, she will when she is in the vrt cruising around.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (dw11)*

So i tried to mount the oil cooler with the hoses going up yesterday and didn't realize that it didn't clear and when i torqued it down there was a 1/8th of an inch gap, so i pulled off the front end again and fixed that, got everything back on, spent a good part of the day figuring out the vacuum lines... 
*one from the compressor housing right to the side of the wastegate, and the DV going from right before the throttle body and into the intake pipe right after the MAF, with the little nipple on top going to the intake manifold, which is after the throttle body... let me know if anyone thinks this is wrong. *
other then that i got all of the intercooler piping on and most of it tightened up, MAF in the intake piping and the piping mounted, ignition wires, also bleed the new clutch master and slave cylinder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres a 2 quick pics i took, actually starting to look like a car again



















_Modified by schimt at 11:12 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

congrats on the progress man.
as far as the vacuum, the waste gate line is correct, but not sure what you mean about the DV.
I ran a vacuum source from the intake manifold for the FPR, BOV/DV, and boost gauge. Only thing that was pre-throttle body was the wastegate.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2 vacuum lines:
the source for your wastegate should come before the throttle body (usually is a nipple in the compressor housing)
and the second one should be from your manifold (after TB) to the DV nipple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

nice, yea that is how i have it setup, i just have to add the one way valve and the t fitting for the boost gauge, i think the one way valve goes near the evap solenoid and allow flow towards the motor so its open on vacuum and closed in boost
also does anyone have any info about oil restrictors, i remember reading a few people are using them, not sure if they are needed for a t3/t4


_Modified by schimt at 9:07 AM 4-13-2009_


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

yea the check valve blows in toward the engine bay but prevents boost from blowing back toward the fuel lines..just take out the evap and call it a day








and id run a restrictor just incase, not worth ruining a turbo over a cheap part.
i picked one up at road runners in avenel for like $15


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_yea the check valve blows in toward the engine bay but prevents boost from blowing back toward the fuel lines..just take out the evap and call it a day








and id run a restrictor just incase, not worth ruining a turbo over a cheap part.
i picked one up at road runners in avenel for like $15

can i really take the evap out? no cel or anything?


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

i no longer have evap but it is throwing a code. Im pretty sure i could of had c2 make the flash where i wouldnt have a light but didnt go that direction. 
Im pretty sure theres ways around it with different softwares tho


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_i no longer have evap but it is throwing a code. Im pretty sure i could of had c2 make the flash where i wouldnt have a light but didnt go that direction. 
Im pretty sure theres ways around it with different softwares tho

Removed the canister itself but kept the harness attached and no CEL (disconnected the harness and CEL showed up). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (schimt)*

I am looking on at the progress you made with this motor from all the way in the caribbean.We have a group of vw lovers down here and big respect brother.lOVE THE WORK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Love what this guy has done J.That's the kind of set up i would opt for.However what do you think about the short intake runner to get away from the heat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_also does anyone have any info about oil restrictors, i remember reading a few people are using them, not sure if they are needed for a t3/t4

yes you do need an oil restrictor...


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

nice work! keep us updated


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

turned the car over today, no luck, seemed like no fuel so i pulled the fuel lines going into the fuel rail and aimed them into a cup, turned it over some more and dry as bone, check the fuel pump fuse and its good, had the car half way in the garage and it rainy and cold so i gave up for the night. The only fuel related thing i did was change the filter, not sure if the pump went while it was sitting or there is some issue with the c2 software, 
any ideas welcome...


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (schimt)*

If you were getting fuel before you took the engine out then all you did was change the filter then you should still get fuel,unless the filter is blocked/lines connected in reverse which i don't think is the case.You might want to look at the pump as you suggested,pull it and test it to see if it works.If it does work check to see if the lines are partially blocked.Once again we love the work you did,keep it up.


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (schimt)*

My thing is although i'm not to sure about the c2 software but i'm reasoning that the software shouldn't effect the fuel coming from the tank via the pump through the filter to the rail,i would tend to believe that the software should come into play from the rail to the engine via the injectors but that's just my reasoning i'm open to suggestions as well.


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (bgi corrado)*

I just thought of something,maybe you don't have enough fuel in the tank,sometimes we overlook simple stuff,can't hurt to check.I'm just trying to be helpful guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

did u do a inline pump at anytime during the build? if so wiring on that my be off.
If not, double check all the injector harnesses make sure everything is nice and tight. 
Another thing with the c2, make sure every censor and coupler is tight and secure..if any air that was metered by the MAF leaks somewhere the car with not start/run. As well as if the maf sensor is not tight the car will turn over but not get fuel. 
Cant tell you how many times id go to start the car and forget the MAF was disconnected and feel my heart drop for a split second haha


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

that's true as well


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (nofear0788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nofear0788* »_did u do a inline pump at anytime during the build? if so wiring on that my be off.


this guy missed class tonight







saw you over by the old 1420 the other day with nikki nadler.
and TJ, when you pulled apart your cluster, did you reconnect it the right way? when i fooled around with my cluster i did not secure the wiring harnesses correctly and it was causing my car not to start. i thought it was my MAF,but turned out that it was the harness going to the cluster. all it did was tick tick tick tick and wouldnt start. replaced the battery and was about to buy a new maf before i figured out what wrong. but check those harnesses behind the cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by dw11 at 1:04 AM 4-15-2009_

_Modified by dw11 at 1:04 AM 4-15-2009_


_Modified by dw11 at 1:05 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

yea i will definatly test the pump first, lol and i poured a good 3 or 4 gallons of gas into the car, the only reason it could be the software because it sets up my ecu and tells it to turn the pump on, ignition and everything else, i should pull a plug and see if i am getting spark or if it is not doing that either. There is no CEL on when the car is off with the key in the on position which seemed odd to me. 
No inline pump yet figured i would wait till i have the motor running and broken in and i want to turn up the boost. I guess it could be a sensor but i still think i should get a cel especially if there is sensors disconnected. the MAF is connected, i suppose there is a chance it is damaged but i don't think so. 
and dan, i think the cluster is in correctly, the lights are working, besides my check engine light, like the back light, time and odometer and the ebrake lights and stuff.
i was thinking i should jump the fuel pump and see if it works correctly and if it does then put the old GIAC chip back in and see if i can at least get fuel and a CEL but i know it wont run with the big injectors and MAF


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (schimt)*

Secondary Air Injection is written out of the C2 chips. When you get your fueling issue sorted, you will notice that the SAI pump runs continuously with the key in the "on" position (unless it is only written out of obd1 and remains in obd2, but I don't think so).
yank it, sell it, plug the hole.
amazing build. I wish I had the time and patience to have done that myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

ahh i forgot that you run the c2 chip. I have the flash as that im a mk4.
theres a chance that the chips damaged or in backwards...
a friend of mine put in a giac chip the wrong way once and the car just jumped to limp mode.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_There is no CEL on when the car is off with the key in the on position which seemed odd to me. 


big red flag righ tthere. Usually means that the chip is either loose or there is a problem with how the chip was burned. Remove you ecu and try pushing down on the chip to make sure it is seated fully. See if that changes anything. Failing that try reinstalling your stock chip.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
big red flag righ tthere. Usually means that the chip is either loose or there is a problem with how the chip was burned. Remove you ecu and try pushing down on the chip to make sure it is seated fully. See if that changes anything. Failing that try reinstalling your stock chip.

Absolutely! Chip could be backwards as well, very easy to do


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

soooo today i pulled the fuel pump relay and jumped it and it ran perfectly, so now the lines were primed, so I tried to turn it over again and nothing. Pulled a plug and grounded it, turned it over and no spark. So I pulled the ECU and checked the chip, unplugged it and plugged it back in, put it back together still no check engine light or fuel, so i put the original GIAC chip in, let it adapt turn the car over and it starts right up, turned the car off right way, so i guess the C2 chip is no good, will call kinetics in the morning and hopeuflly they will over night me a new one. The originally sent me the wrong chip, i think it was the obd1 stage 1 chip and the one i have now is a replacement but its no good. 
anyways i'm excited that the car runs....


----------



## bgi corrado (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (schimt)*

That's great just let me know how it runs. Absolutely seeing the build was real inspirational.Once again overjoyed to see the problem solved.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (bgi corrado)*

haha yea one problem solved, just have to see how it runs now


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (schimt)*

glad you sorted it out. Hopefully you get a new chip quick and get this thing on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

This morning i wired the wideband up, and cleaned up the interior, then moved the passenger is of the radiator back a little, trimmed the radiator support and made some spacers and got the intercooler back about an 1 and a quarter, now the bumper cover fits with out have to cut it at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also replaced a coolant hose that was pretty thin and about to go. Other then that just cleaned up in the garage and took the governor off my little brothers mini bike for him lol, now i'm just waiting for the chip to come, i haven't heard from kinetic or black forest yet


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

Got the front end together, the car is pretty much ready to go besides the chip and the plasics on the engine. kinetics said they would have the chip out by today and by air, so it should be here by monday for sure! sorry for the half ass pics


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (schimt)*

Hey it's a car again !







I can't wait to see this thing in action. Good work TJ. Wish my jeep was working 100%.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (dw11)*

u will get that jeep going sooner or later! Camping is going to be so good next time, me and bryan took our quads down to some place in jackson too it was so good, you should bring the jeep there too when you get it running


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

Took a picture before work this morning







so good to walk out the front door and see a complete car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by schimt at 3:27 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

Did a couple of odds and ends tonight, The spare tire well was half FULL of water, so i cleaned that out and decided to smoke the crystal tails, they were too aftermarket looking for my liking, cleaned the car, painted a few things, tightened up the strut bar and put the rest of the plastics on the engine.


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

I love the tails man. They look good. And I'm taking the jeep to a mechanic in Clark tomorrow. Supposedly he knows his stuff. So we will see what he has to say. It's definitely a problem fuel related. I need to find a fuel pressure gauge to see if there is enough fuel getting pumped through. I think there is to much, because if I crimp the hose it seems to run pretty well. It's weird. Anyways, I was looking at canoes the other day. I might be buying a 4 person canoe with a flat back incase I wanna get a trolling motor. So when the jeep is running. I'll throw the canoe on top and hit the woods. Cant wait.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (dw11)*

hahah sounds good! the place we go campin isn't really good for the canoe, bryan has a kayak and can only go so far before he starts bottoming out on the rocks. Just get a quad and a trailer and call it a day, way more fun! lolol but the canoe would be cool for the place we go cliff jumping on the lake. I hope the jeep gets straightened out dude. I was over the other night when mikes dad was workin on it. I wish i could help out more but don't no much about carbureted motors.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

got the car running, definitely running lean, the wideband is reading like 14.7, going to search around the vortex now to see what i should try. no check engine light, starts right up, drives nice until i get on it a little, think it's ignition related, detention possibly. didn't hit boost yet. 
if anyone has any ideas let me know


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (schimt)*

are you talking about at idle its 14.x?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

yea, kind of floats around there when i drive it too, obviously didn't hit wot yet


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Cause im picky... shorten the hose from your pcv to inlet pipe... looks kinked already and will look cleaner 
Clean install! Looks great


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_yea, kind of floats around there when i drive it too, obviously didn't hit wot yet

IIRC thats where its supposed to be. Its at WOT it needs to be in the 11's


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

ehh i don't think so, and its staying around 14 15 when i start to get on it, and it seems like its detonating. or something, not running right and still pre boost.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (schimt)*

The AFR's youre seeing are normal. You're lucky youre seeing those number fresh off the bat.
What plugs are you running if you feel it detonating?
AFR wise...sounds good to me.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

so i maned up and took the car for another ride and opened her up, and the A/F was at like 11.5, there is some odd noise that i have to figure out but the car pulls nice and idles perfect and starts right up. I definatly have an exaust leak, but thats not hurting it, actually helps if anything. But it's annoying. uploading a video of the start up and will post it when its done, thanks for everyones help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (schimt)*

that odd noise you hear is the turbo. Hard to get used to. Might have to drive past a few Z06's at WOT to figure out what the noise is.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

haha no its not the turbo, lol i hear that when i am hitting boost. its something else that is at like quarter throttle and pre boost
heres a video of the start up, sorry my goofy brother is recording lol
the heads were so loud until i took it for a ride around the block and really got to oil flowing i guess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecn_KKEcyBA


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (schimt)*

Nice video....was Bobby recording ? hah


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (dw11)*

it sounds like a time bomb to me


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (junn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dw11* »_Nice video....was Bobby recording ? hah 

haha yea, kid cracks me up

_Quote, originally posted by *junn* »_it sounds like a time bomb to me









yea, the head were so loud until i took it for a ride around the block and got the oil pressure high enough to fill the lifters and everything up in the head


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

the exhaust leak under the hood is terrible. i have no clue if its the head to manifold, mani to turbo or turbo to downpipe =( sounds like a boat now.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

I have a 5.8 psi spring in the wastegate and am only seeing about 3.5 psi on the boost gauge, which is really 14.7atmospheric + 3.5guage = 18.2 absolute pressure. Do you think i could be loosing 2 and a half-ish psi from flow losses thru the intercooler and all the piping? Because my wastegate vacuum line if from the compressor housing and the boost gauge is the manifold pressure. or do you think i have a boost leak?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

also, i have an exhaust leak and it is the flew pipe that goes between the waste gate and the down pipe, when i tightened the clamp down on it, it must have crimped and is leaking pretty bad. Does anyone have an idea of a better type of hose to use or any other idea?


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

you have a hose from your wastegate to downpipe? like rubber hose? i'm confused


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (deathsled)*

Yea man. Were do you think the waste goes? One side of the wastegate is pre turbo in the manifold and the other side is connected to the downpipe, post turbo. And it is a metal flex pipe that came with the kit.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

great buildup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathsled (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_Yea man. Were do you think the waste goes? One side of the wastegate is pre turbo in the manifold and the other side is connected to the downpipe, post turbo. And it is a metal flex pipe that came with the kit. 

thats what i was asking, i thought for a second you said you were running a rubber hose between your wastegate and your downpipe, that would not be good..... aka stupid.
but since your not stupid:
you could always run an open wastegate


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (deathsled)*

lol yea, but i think that would make a mess of the bay eventually and i would have to cap off that hole on the downpipe somehow


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice build... very clean
I would run the gate open with a dump tube
There is nothing like seeing the guys face in the porsche your passing when the gate cracks open......
wuwuwuww..braaaaaaaapaaahaah


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

he'd have a big arse hole in the exhaust - the setup is made to be recirculated.
bump for a local...


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_he'd have a big arse hole in the exhaust - the setup is made to be recirculated.
bump for a local...

yea i could pull the down pipe and have it welded shut, but i rather just get it back together like it should be. i don't really want the car to be loud and annoying. 
Where u from 
ANYONE have an idea of what to use? I haven't read anything about anyone else having trouble with this on there kits.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I work in Clark and my wife's from Rahway.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

I have a leak where the flex pipe meets the DP. I haven't found a way to seal it up yet, I gave up and ran it that way. Coming up on over 2 years that its been running and no ill effects


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

for a really nice solution you could remove the DP and have a 1.75 (or whatever diameter tubing your WG dump is) piece made and welded on with a corresponding flex piece. Basically an identical smaller version of the DP itself.


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlb1-GteQWA look at wills car half way through 1:40 i believe


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im loving the build


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

I have 800 miles on the motor, just drove her up to RI this weekend and everything went smooth. Going to do the second oil change and throw on the walbro in line, and be ready to turn up to boost


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

Put the fuel pump in last night and she runs like a champ, air/fuel ratios are right on point. I also put a large and small spring in the wastegate to put the boost to around 16 psi and the boost gauge is reading a little over 8, i dont understand why it is so low. But the car pulls hard, i am very impressed and scared of what it is going to be like if i ever get the boost up to where is should be


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got any updates on this


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

no i do not understand why i am not making the right boost. I will pressure test again one of these days. I was hoping some people had some ideas.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

how do you control boost and how is it plumbed?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

The boost is controlled from the waste gate, and there is a line from the compressor housing to the waste gate


----------



## maas_man86 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

Great build up man! you give me hopes of doing this myself one day.
I can't help but laugh at your brother, sorry, not in a mean way.

.
.
hmmm...... hmmmm....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

So no boost controler, working off the spring pressure. Is you comp housing to WG hose going to the bottom port? If that's the way it is and it's not working, you got a problem with your WG. 
Remove the hose and see what happens, don't stay in it.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

hahah yea my brother is a character to say the least 

_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_So no boost controler, working off the spring pressure. Is you comp housing to WG hose going to the bottom port? If that's the way it is and it's not working, you got a problem with your WG. 
Remove the hose and see what happens, don't stay in it.

Yea the wastegate vacuum line is goind from the compressor housing to the side of the wastegate. I dont understand how the wastegate could be a problem? And what do u mean dont stay in it, like drive it and see if i can get the boost higher bt let off before it gets to high?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

Yeah get out of it before the boost gets to high. 
I say it is the problem because what else could it be? It is a simple setup! If your WG is recirculated back into the exhaust the WG could be stuck open and you can't hear it. If you had a leak before the WG you would surely hear that. Other then the WG I can think of what it would be unless you didn't put the right springs in it.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

You do have the top port on the WG open to air? this would also cause what you are experiencing


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_You do have the top port on the WG open to air? this would also cause what you are experiencing

yes, what is it suppose to be connected to?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
yes, what is it suppose to be connected to?

Nothing if you don't have an electronic boost controller.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*









sorry I am not trying to make anyone look bad, this is the port the signal line from the comp housing should be connected to.
if that is how you have it and the other port is open to air and it isn't working, I would say the WG is stuck open. 
you sure you don't have a boost leak somewhere?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_You do have the top port on the WG open to air? this would also cause what you are experiencing

not true at all. the top port is intended to be left open unless you're running an electronic boost controller or other device that adds spring pressure.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

yeah, that is what I was getting at, leave it open to air because he is not using a boost controler
If he had the top port plugged it would prevent the WG from moving freely, but I was thinking about it wrong, that would increase boost, my fault!


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_not true at all. the top port is intended to be left open unless you're running an electronic boost controller or other device that adds spring pressure.









Yea that's how it is. I was so lost


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

so have you looked into anything?


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

sure u dont have a little exhaust leak pre turbo


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lil8v)*

hey tj, i knew i had seen that car on here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4386174


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dw11)*

so i turned the boost up a little and the car falls on its face as soon as it hits like 10psi, need to do a pressure test again, and pull the plugs and check the gaps.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you get this sorted?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_you get this sorted?

not really, i checked the plug gaps, and some were a good ways off, i don't know how the got bigger because i definatly gapped them to 22 originally. Anyways, it runs a lot better but not perfect, still need to up the boost and see what it does.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

car ran great for about 2000 miles, then something went wrong. Did a compression test and cylinder 4 was a little off but still with in spec, the rest were around 180. 3 weeks later i did a compression test and here are the results
Cylinder 1 180
Cylinder 2 100
Cylinder 3 175
Cylinder 4 30 (yes thirty)
Cylinder 5 180
Cylinder 6 130
















































Here is the results from the VAG COM 
8 Faults Found:
00582 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 6 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00581 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 5 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00580 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 4 
 08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00543 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded -- Engine Warranty VOID! ;-) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
00578 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 2 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00579 - Knock Sensor Regulation Cylinder 3 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
17908 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17): Electrical Malfunction 
P1500 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
It is wierd that the cylinder 4 and 3 look bad but the compression on 3 was fine, All the cylinder walls look pretty good










_Modified by schimt at 9:40 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

well i pulled the pistons and it was definatly detonation and maybe some preignition on cylinder 4 that blew out the one side of the piston. anyways, heres some pictures of this mess


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (schimt)*

soooo i got the motor back from schimmel Saturday, the block was cut and decked, new low compression forged pistons, 82.5 mm, and a spacer bringing it to around 8.2:1. 263 cams with heavier springs and i let schimmel put the long block together to save some time on the build. I am going with water/meth this time as a safety against detonation. Also throwing an egt gauge and oil/fuel pressure gauge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started working on it Sunday, welded the side plate or oil pan plate from flipside customs and painted it.
















Then last night i thru a couple of things on and started working on polishing and painting my metal valve cover. And i got a pholic intake manifold spacer. Had to do some work to the lower intake mani to get the SAI plug to fit because of the spacer.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

Wow man loos great. I am sad to see the one burned down. Even better.. I was glad to see the intercooler fit behind the bumper cover...I was told that could not be not be done with the Kinetic cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ever find out why it was detonating in the first place?

EDIT... nm I see now


_Modified by Badboyr66 at 11:30 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (Badboyr66)*

A bit of an update, gotta love pictures








Should be dropping it in today or tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Im really happy with the way the Turbo-X paint came out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you media blast the pieces where you applied the Turbo-X?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Did you media blast the pieces where you applied the Turbo-X?

only the exhaust mani, the turbo is new and the down pipe is stainless and had wrap on it before too.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

soooo i got the car running last night, starts and idles great. drives smooth with the new clutch, the car is quieter with even with the new 3" exhaust (because i had that leak between the waste gate and downpipe) 
The car is super rich at WOT, better then lean, but i'm guessing a boost leak somewhere. Anyone have any other suggestions to look for. Im going to look over all the hose clamps this afternoon after work


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

great news, post up some vid's.
what kind of clamps ar you using? If your using tbolt clamps + good quality couplers you should not have any trouble with boost leaks if everything is turned tight


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (pimS)*

there is t-bolt on most of them, a couple have regular hose clamps


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

soooo i just pulled the motor out for the 3rd time =( I was driving the other night, got on it a little and hit some water and the tires spun and then i heard a noise and i was pretty sure i lost an axle, so i step on the clutch and roll to a parking lot, i put it in gear to see if it moves and it starts knocking real loud so i turned the car off and had my buddy come tow me home. I started the car and i was convinced it was a rod bearing or something. Today i finally get time to work on the car on a nice day, i was going to push it up the drive way but i started it again and it sounds terrible, i steped on the clutch and the noise went away! i was so happy, its obviously in the trans, i have no clue what it is. I got the motor out, i didnt pull the trans off yet, was getting tired and have work early. But i drove the car into the driveway, it drove weird it was like bucking and it felt like it locked up at one point, i dont know i guess ill see what it is tomorrow. p honestly have no clue what it could be. but am happy its not in the motor.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (schimt)*

you might be lucky maybe your flywheel just came loose... happened to me 2 bolts back there way out and was makeing a loud rod knockin sound but it was just the the flywheel was no longer tight the sound would go away then on the clutch casue the throw out bearing would put presure on it and get loud when i got off it


_Modified by steven12345 at 12:06 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (steven12345)*

yea dude, thats what im hoping for, i dont understand why, they were torques properly and had thread locker on them. What ever, hope for the best. I think its the same thing, because the trans still runs through all the gears and is driveable, it just sounds terrible







ill be pulling the trans off this afternoon. I really wanted to go to that chili's meet in New Brunswick this weekend, it will be a push to get it back together by thursday night


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (schimt)*

just watchin tighting it up casue when i did i just decied to tighten it back up and the head of the bolts broke of leaving most it stuck in the crank... let just say lucky i had a spare crank layin around


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (steven12345)*

haha nah i will order new ones, they are stretch bolts!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice looking motor, is it single? id like to take it out for dinner haha........ 
nice work


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_nice looking motor, is it single? id like to take it out for dinner haha........ 
nice work

haha you dont want to take her out, she's an expesive date to say the least. and thanks.
Sooo i pulled the trans today and its internal to the transmission for sure, i put an old clutch plate on so i could spin the input shaft easily, And it spins freely for a while then gets tight, i can force it past this point then it spins free for another 3/4 of a turn and gets tight again, if i spin it fast i can reproduce the noise it was making, a loud knock. This is all in neutral. I can put it in any gear and it works and does the same thing, except it gets really tight. Not really sure what to do, maybe just look on the classifieds nad see whats out there, im going to give bill schimmel and see if he has anything laying around or has seen this issue before and wants to go through my trans. I hope its not my LSD!


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (schimt)*

check out screen name HGB good trans guys just over the border in NY he knows his stuff


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (steven12345)*

thanks dude, i sent him an IM, Ill see what he says.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

yea, he never got back to me about it, but i brought the trans out to schimmel saturday, hopefully they crack it open today and at least see what the problem is.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

Schimmel answered the phone? That's odd?


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixGLI* »_Schimmel answered the phone? That's odd?









Well i sent Bill and Jay a nice long email about what happened and asked them to call me and they did. They built my 2nd motor for me and i bought a new gt30 from them, so being a returning customer may help, but Bill is a good guy and suprised you have had trouble getting intouch with him. Did you leave a voice mail? Because they are rarly up in the office to answer but usually call back at least by the next day.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

I had him build me a motor too he just doesnt answer the phone ever and rarely returns calls or emails. Hopefully your trans is in good shape.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*

thats wierd, yea thanks dude, i hope so.


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (schimt)*

Jay just called from schimmel and said i blew 2nd gear, i need a new 2nd gear and an intermediate shaft... he's going to look around the shop and see what he has and get back to me. I cant believe i blew 2nd, i wasnt really even doing anything serious when it happened. I wish i had the money now i would just do the o2m swap, but that requires, axels, flywheel and clutch, master and slave for the clutch, shifter box, weld in a new mount, and a new LSD for the o2m... i wish it was a easy swap


----------



## OldE28 (Oct 12, 2009)

so i'm on the road to a VR6 T and well it sounds like i'm in for some $$ punishment...


i have a similar setup...

might do bigger exhaust valves with ARP hardware on the top end...but no rod bolts... 



do you recomend me doing it? 


i see your on your second turbo..

are you made of money? 


hit me up

[email protected]


----------

